
Show HN: Pagespeed Monitoring at 2020 - maydemir
Screpy is a web analysis tool that can analyze all pages of your websites in one dashboard and monitor them with your team. It&#x27;s powered by Lighthouse and it also includes some different analysis tools (SEO, SERP, W3C, Uptime, etc).<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;screpy.com
======
yunemozcan
I have such a project in my mind. What is required to start a similar project?

